# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Kann der noox eure pms lesen?

## ingolf

Können moderatoren eig alle pms lesen?dürft jo normal ganz leicht gehn..

----------


## Pinzgauner

Mit Root Account am Server gibt es nichts was zumindest der Noox nicht lesen kann. Außer vielleicht die Passwörter wenn diese als Hashes gespeichert werden. Aber auch das kann er wenn er will deaktivieren.

Wie es mit den "normalen" Mods aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Vermute aber PMs müssten für dies Tabu sein!

----------


## mankra

Ich bin mir sicher, Nox ist genausolangweilig im Winter, wie einigen anderen hier und liest laufend mit, welche PMs sich die 8500 User gegenseitig verschicken.........

----------


## georg

Hallo mario aka ingolf: Bin gerade dabei das automatische Scanprogramm auf PM's auszuweiten. Dh. sämtliche PMs werden auf Schlüsselwörter gescannt und falls es da eine Positivmeldung gibt wird die PM aussortiert, archiviert und per Mail automatisch an alle Mods gesendet. Damit werden dann alle interessanten PM von uns gelesen.
Schlüsselwörter sind zB. Bilder von Freundin, Kontonummer, Schlafzimmerpics, Kreditkartennummer, Schwanzlänge, Oberweite, und so weiter..
 :Rolleyes:   :Doah:   :Fore Head Slap:

----------


## 4x_racer

> Hallo mario aka ingolf: Bin gerade dabei das automatische Scanprogramm auf PM's auszuweiten. Dh. sämtliche PMs werden auf Schlüsselwörter gescannt und falls es da eine Positivmeldung gibt wird die PM aussortiert, archiviert und per Mail automatisch an alle Mods gesendet. Damit werden dann alle interessanten PM von uns gelesen.
> Schlüsselwörter sind zB. Bilder von Freundin, Kontonummer, Schlafzimmerpics, Kreditkartennummer, Schwanzlänge, Oberweite, und so weiter..



 :Lol:

----------


## klamsi

ich hoffe ihr wisst alle das noox mitlerweile nur noch eine marionette des cia ist....

 :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Und ich hab mit dem Noox schon in einem Zimmer geschlafen und das obwohl ich im Schlaf immer Wörter sage wie z. B.: "Osama" "bin" und "Laden" :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

der allmächtige NOOX weiß, sieht, hört, riecht, versteht, springt und fährt ALLES!!!

"Yes, he can" sollte es eigentlich lauten.

----------


## punkt

> der allmächtige NOOX weiß, sieht, hört, riecht, versteht, springt und fährt ALLES!!!
> 
> "Yes, he can" sollte es eigentlich lauten.


 :Way To Go:   :Way To Go:

----------


## noox

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Ja, ich kann natürlich PMs lesen. Moderatoren nicht. Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich das am Anfang vom Forum (2001) sogar mal gemacht habe. Kann mich noch erinnern, dass es da in den PMs, die ich gelesen habe, um Parts-Verkäufe gegangen ist. Mir ist erst dann bewusst geworden, dass PMs doch was Privates sind, und hab deswegen keine PMs mehr gelesen - Und wenn ich das sage stimmt das auch.

Allerdings hat das Forum eine Funktion, PMs, in denen Schimpfwörter vorkommen, rauszufiltern. Über diese Liste bin ich vor einigen Wochen gestolpert und hab so EINE PM gelesen, wo ein User einen anderen beschimpft hat. 

Wie oben geschrieben, kümmert sich da eh da georg darum  :Big Grin: 


PS: Ich mag eigentlich keine PMs. Lieber ist mir Mail. Und ich hab über 8.300 PMs. Also ich hab an meinen genug zu lesen  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Email ist ein gutes Stichwort:
Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die meisten immer PMs schicken wollen, Emails deutlich bequemer.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Email Adresse muss man halt wissen und PM geht immer. Ich würde meine Email Adressen nicht jedem anvertrauen. Schon gar nicht jemanden wo ich davon ausgehen muss Beschimpfungen zu erhalten :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Ich hab ja schon mal angedacht, ein PM-E-Mail Interface zu machen. Aber da müsste mir schon mal ziemlich fad sein.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Aber bitte mit Captchas!

----------


## noox

Nein, ich meinte so: Wenn du die Option aktivierst, erhältst du die PMs per E-Mail. Ich bekomme ja jetzt schon eine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung über neue PMs, aber da steht der Text nicht drinnen.

Und dann ein INterface, wenn ich auf Antworten im E-Mail klicke, dann wird diese Antwort an eine E-Mail-Adresse am Server geschickt, wo ein Programm läuft, das E-Mail anhand eines Schlüssels der PM zuweisen kann und als Antwort-PM einträgt. So hast du alles als PM, kannst die aber ganz normal mit E-Mails schreiben.

Ein Formular, wo registrierte User anderen Usern ein E-Mail schicken können, gibt es. Allerdings haben die meisten User dieses Feature (andere USer können mir E-Mail senden) deaktiviert. Die E-Mail selbst kann aber jedenfalls nur ich sehen (weiß net, ob's Mods auch sehen).

----------


## Pinzgauner

Dann würde ich mir als Spammer aber einen Account bei dir Anlegen und fleisig PM an Forumsmitglieder senden! Bis mich ein Admin sperrt. Anschließend Neuer Account neues Glück. Aber vermutlich ist das nicht relevant weil sonst würde es ja jetzt auch schon SPAM PMs geben.

----------


## noox

Ja denke ich auch. Es gibt glaub ich sperren, wieviele PM's man pro Zeiteinheit schicken kann. Und ob die Spam jetzt per E-Mail oder PM kommt macht eigentlich wenig unterschied. Außerdem kann der Spammer nicht davon ausgehen, dass das geht - wenn's nur ich machen würde (also nicht für die vBulletin Community zur Verfügung stellen), würd's sowieso keiner wissen. Wobei das sowieso kein 08/15 Modul ist. Muss man ja a bissl mehr machen (Mail-Programm-Gateway).

----------


## mankra

> Email Adresse muss man halt wissen und PM geht immer. Ich würde meine Email Adressen nicht jedem anvertrauen. Schon gar nicht jemanden wo ich davon ausgehen muss Beschimpfungen zu erhalten


Wenn man Emails nicht sperren würde, könnte man Emails von Boardusern erhalten, ohne daß jeder die Emailadresse kennt.
Ob man drauf antwortet oder nicht, kann man eh immer noch entscheiden.
https://www.downhill-board.com/sendm...lmember&u=4356
Emails kommen rein, brauch ich nur draufschauen, so muß man zumindest 2x klicken und 2 geladene Seiten abwarten.

----------


## mankra

> Dann würde ich mir als Spammer aber einen Account bei dir Anlegen und fleisig PM an Forumsmitglieder senden! .


Könnte man sowohl per PMs als auch per Emailfunktion, kein Unterschied.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Email ist ein gutes Stichwort:
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die meisten immer PMs schicken wollen, Emails deutlich bequemer.


Hm.. Mail ist auch nich das beste, weil beim anmelden steht dort"andere user dürfen mir mails schicken" und diese option muss man erst aktivieren, und ganz erlich, wer liest den schon den ganzen text und faQs beim anmelden  :Wink:

----------


## Biker753

ich!

würd ich dir auch überal raten sonst musst mal irgendwo was blechern weil in den faqs oder agbs irgendein preis steht!

----------


## 4x_racer

> würd ich dir auch überal raten sonst musst mal irgendwo was blechern weil in den faqs oder agbs irgendein preis steht!


hier richts nach schlechten sarkasmus!  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Ich glaub nicht, dass das sarkastisch gemeint war..

Aber einmal in die FAQs reinschaun ist wohl echt nicht zu viel verlangt.
 :Read The Fucking Manual!:  Mein Libelingssmiley.

Liest du dir nix durch bevor du was unterschreibst? Ich schick dir mal ein Dokument zu und du unterschreibst es mir ungelesen. Also in etwa sowas: Ich Herr ... im Vollbesitz meiner geistigen Kräfte überlasse meine sämtlichen beweglichen und unbeweglichen Besitztümer ... usw. 
 :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 4x_racer

> Ich glaub nicht, dass das sarkastisch gemeint war..
> 
> Aber einmal in die FAQs reinschaun ist wohl echt nicht zu viel verlangt.
>  Mein Libelingssmiley.
> 
> Liest du dir nix durch bevor du was unterschreibst? Ich schick dir mal ein Dokument zu und du unterschreibst es mir ungelesen. Also in etwa sowas: Ich Herr ... im Vollbesitz meiner geistigen Kräfte überlasse meine sämtlichen beweglichen und unbeweglichen Besitztümer ... usw.



haha sicher, aber er schreibt "sonst musst mal irgendwo was blechern weil in den faqs oder agbs irgendein preis steht!", hört sich an als hätte sich biker753 bei irgendwelche porn seiten angemeldet und dann musste er zahlen  :Twisted:  hahhahhahahahhahahahahahah

----------


## georg

Naja.. du mußt es ja wissen.  :Wink:

----------


## Biker753

> haha sicher, aber er schreibt "sonst musst mal irgendwo was blechern weil in den faqs oder agbs irgendein preis steht!", hört sich an als hätte sich biker753 bei irgendwelche porn seiten angemeldet und dann musste er zahlen  hahhahhahahahhahahahahahah



nö nix porno, aber bei einer andere seite und dann háms ma a rechung gschickt!hab i zwar eh end bezahlt weils eh nur a briefkastlfirma war aber sowas kann auch ins auge gehn!!

naja mach halt wast meinst aber dann brauchst ned zu irgendwem raunzen gehn

----------


## Aca

@4x_Racer: Wenn dir eine rechnung mal ins Haus kommt...und es steht eine website drauf...bei der du einfach alles bestätigt hast....

kannst du es hier posten... :Big Grin: 


https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...=46057&page=42

----------


## 4x_racer

> nö nix porno, aber bei einer andere seite und dann háms ma a rechung gschickt!hab i zwar eh end bezahlt weils eh nur a briefkastlfirma war aber sowas kann auch ins auge gehn!!


haha sowas kann auch nur dir passieren  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  

Hab auch schon sowas mal im fernseher gesehen, da habens ein auto verlost und die kleine karte die man ausfüllen musste war keine gewinnkarte sondern bestellformular für eine 600 € teure waschmaschine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Biker753

na wennst meinst  
unterschreib halt alles blind  :Wink:  und vorallem dannw en du volljährig bist

----------

